# Cool Trijicon Scope at Mike's



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

If you stop in Mike's check out the Trijicon scope on the dummy rifle at the far right end of the counter. What an incredibly cool sight !!! Has a clear post and lighted triangle sitting on top.

It has "not for sale" engraved on it so it's just a display. The guy behind the counter didn't know anything about it, whether they're making them for sale or what.

Rick


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

They have been out for a while. I got one, great for hog guns and such.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Maybe you talked to the new part timer. Yes they are for sale. Not that one.... Trijicon owns the display but we can order you one.

It's the TR24 model. The reticle is available in green, red or amber comes in either the triangle post (display) or german #4. They cost about $850. They make incredible scopes for AR's, lever guns, dangerous game rifles, slug guns, or any firearm where quick target acquisition is paramount as they are a true 1 power scope so you can shoot with both eyes open when the magnification is turned all the way down.


----------

